# 034 TTRS rear brake kit



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

This was a pretty easy install and 034's directions are good so I didn't do a complete writeup. It's a really nice kit too. The bracket is way nicer than similar kits I've used in the past. It's a large hardened steel piece and they use high quality ARP bolts with it. 

We did have to chase the threads on the one bracket in order to thread the bolts in, I think the zinc coating was probably a bit thick. Also, I could not use the middle hangers for the e-brake line, there just wasn't enough slack. I was able to get it back into the trailing arm bracket though so I don't think there is any risk of it rubbing. I may try to lengthen the e-brake cable at some point if I've got the center console apart for some reason.

The bolt that holds the upper toe link to the hub assembly needs to be flipped around so that the bolt head is forward for clearance with the bracket. This bolt is under a lot of tension and I was not able to find a happy place with the suspension under any sort of load so be careful not to damage the threads while backing it out and putting it back in. I used a fair amount of PB Blaster to help it slide through. You can see it at the top here, I think it was 21mm. All of the caliper bracket bolts get torqued to the stock specs which I believe is 66 ft lb.










The rotors themselves are really nice and while not quite the same as the fronts in terms of hat and drill pattern they are much better than the stock rotors and the extra inch looks better behind the wheels.
As a bonus, the new rotors are lighter than stock. The C5 RS6 part is 13.6 lb and the stock rotor (worn all the way down) was 16 lbs. Figure the bracket ways a few ounces too so a total saving of 2 lbs, not too bad!




























And a comparison of the new rears with the stock fronts.


----------



## ROLDGOLD (Dec 20, 2013)

*hey...*

nice post! be HONEST... do you feel any difference?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

ROLDGOLD said:


> nice post! be HONEST... do you feel any difference?


Nope, not yet, I haven't done any particularly hard braking on the street since install. I also installed MSS Sport springs at the same time and those are supposed to stabilize the car under hard braking so it would be tough to tell what the rotors are contributing.

But, my factory rotors were just about out of spec and the 034 rotors really look badass behind the wheels


----------



## ROLDGOLD (Dec 20, 2013)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Nope, not yet, I haven't done any particularly hard braking on the street since install. I also installed MSS Sport springs at the same time and those are supposed to stabilize the car under hard braking so it would be tough to tell what the rotors are contributing.
> 
> But, my factory rotors were just about out of spec and the 034 rotors really look badass behind the wheels


I APPRECIATE YOUR HONESTY. 

FOR THE RECORD, I DID THE REAR BBK W NEW REAR PADS FROM 034. I HAVE ALSO PUT THE CAR THROUGH ITS PACES OVER THE PAST FEW WEEKENDS street and track. BASED ON THE DIFFERENT BRAKING SCENARIOS I HAVE PUT THE CAR THROUGH... I AM TRULY UNDERWHELMED. IF ANYTHING, THIS MOD IS MORE COsmetic than anything. 

For the amt of $$$ i spent on this... i wish i had purchased floating rotors w aluminum hats from racing brakes, or just held out for REAL brembo rears from GMP.


----------



## ROLDGOLD (Dec 20, 2013)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Nope, not yet, I haven't done any particularly hard braking on the street since install. I also installed MSS Sport springs at the same time and those are supposed to stabilize the car under hard braking so it would be tough to tell what the rotors are contributing.
> 
> But, my factory rotors were just about out of spec and the 034 rotors really look badass behind the wheels


I APPRECIATE YOUR HONESTY. 

FOR THE RECORD, I DID THE REAR BBK W NEW REAR PADS FROM 034. I HAVE ALSO PUT THE CAR THROUGH ITS PACES OVER THE PAST FEW WEEKENDS street and track. BASED ON THE DIFFERENT BRAKING SCENARIOS I HAVE PUT THE CAR THROUGH... I AM TRULY UNDERWHELMED. IF ANYTHING, THIS MOD IS MORE COsmetic than anything. 

For the amt of $$$ i spent on this... i wish i had purchased floating rotors w aluminum hats from racing brakes, or just held out for REAL brembo rears from GMP.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Did you use the old brake pads on the new discs. ???


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

What is the RS6 rotors part number? Which pads to use with those rotors?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Audi RS3 said:


> What is the RS6 rotors part number? Which pads to use with those rotors?


I reused the stock pads since they've got more than 50% life left. They've been a bit noisy as they bed in but have gotten quieter this week.

I think these are the correct part #s

4B3615602A
4B3615601C


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

Give us a full car pick John! With some aggressive rear pads I would bet they would move the bias back a bit, which can't hurt.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Give us a full car pick John! With some aggressive rear pads I would bet they would move the bias back a bit, which can't hurt.


From cars and coffee last weekend, courtesy of QLP photography


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> From cars and coffee last weekend, courtesy of QLP photography


Looking nice and thank you!


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been running these rear discs for a long time now,at first with standard pads,now with DS2500's Ferodo.
The overall feel is better with the more aggressive pads.



Ceramics are actually off the car at the moment,but will be back on soon to have pretty much the ultimate set up


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

jaybyme said:


> I've been running these rear discs for a long time now,at first with standard pads,now with DS2500's Ferodo.
> The overall feel is better with the more aggressive pads.


Floating car! I'll have to experiment with different rear pads at some point. I've made so many changes to the car over the winter that I really want to get a new baseline at a trackday before I start experimenting with that kind of thing. I was very close to ordering new pads for all 4 corners this week but until I drive it it seems like just throwing money at the problem. I have used the DS2500s in the past tho with my Stoptechs and they were good pads so I'll keep them on the shortlist!


----------



## trichards69 (Feb 8, 2012)

*rear pad replacement size*

So for the RS6 rears are we to use the same size as stock correct ? If anyone has a link to some pads that would be amazing. I would like the bias to be just a tad bit more to the rear.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Was just looking for brake pads and saw this rear upgrade kit.

http://thmotorsports.com/ksport/ksport_rear_brake_rotor_upgrade_/buau12152cr/i-1723164.aspx


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Jan 27, 2014)

CarbonRS said:


> Was just looking for brake pads and saw this rear upgrade kit.
> 
> http://thmotorsports.com/ksport/ksport_rear_brake_rotor_upgrade_/buau12152cr/i-1723164.aspx


Interesting. Anyone using this kit?


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

ROLDGOLD said:


> ...I AM TRULY UNDERWHELMED. IF ANYTHING, THIS MOD IS MORE COsmetic than anything.


That's interesting. I noticed a significant benefit from just going to better pads on the stock rotors. Care to elaborate?




trichards69 said:


> So for the RS6 rears are we to use the same size as stock correct ? If anyone has a link to some pads that would be amazing. I would like the bias to be just a tad bit more to the rear.


I use Carbotech's least aggresive track pad, HP8, on the rear. The stock setup just doesn't get hot enough to use better pads. With the larger setup I would recommend measuring the rotor/caliper temps (either with stickers or a probe), then call the pad manufacturer and ask their advice.


At that price the Ksport kit would be tantalizing if it is a quality product.


----------



## ROLDGOLD (Dec 20, 2013)

mageus said:


> That's interesting. I noticed a significant benefit from just going to better pads on the stock rotors. Care to elaborate?
> 
> 
> I use Carbotech's least aggresive track pad, HP8, on the rear. The stock setup just doesn't get hot enough to use better pads. With the larger setup I would recommend measuring the rotor/caliper temps (either with stickers or a probe), then call the pad manufacturer and ask their advice.
> ...




I went w the 034 rear BBK kit, and their rear pads (Carbotech XR3 IIRC). This difference was nominal. Nothing near the PFC08 pads i put up front. Perhaps i didn't notice it much bc the fronts were sooooo much grabbier. Furthermore, i never really tracked the OEM setup. Sure i drove the OEM setup spiritedly on the streets, but doesn't really compare to what i was doing in a track setting. So that is where i am drawing my conclusions from.

If i could do it all over again, I'd go for floating rotors front and back, w aftermarket pads. I didn't know this stuff was available at the time, and was under pressure to take advantage of the sales as well as get the car ready in time for my track dates. BOO. ;-( :what:


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

mageus said:


> That's interesting. I noticed a significant benefit from just going to better pads on the stock rotors. Care to elaborate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ksport kit has been discontinued for some time... been trying to get one the last 3 years!


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

ROLDGOLD said:


> I went w the 034 rear BBK kit, and their rear pads (Carbotech XR3 IIRC). This difference was nominal. Nothing near the PFC08 pads i put up front. Perhaps i didn't notice it much bc the fronts were sooooo much grabbier. Furthermore, i never really tracked the OEM setup. Sure i drove the OEM setup spiritedly on the streets, but doesn't really compare to what i was doing in a track setting. So that is where i am drawing my conclusions from.
> 
> If i could do it all over again, I'd go for floating rotors front and back, w aftermarket pads. I didn't know this stuff was available at the time, and was under pressure to take advantage of the sales as well as get the car ready in time for my track dates. BOO. ;-( :what:


IMHO, you have the right setup on the rears - pads needs to be a little aggressive to notice increased braking or shorter braking distance.

My experience of those RS6 C5 rear rotors are that they are tough and need easily 6 full track days or over a couple of thousand street driving to eventually get the pads to mate well with the rotors for these to be working well enough and that was with CarboTech XP10 pads on the rears. I have now put 17.5k miles on these and the pads have probably worn by 2mm and the rotors 0.5mm MAX.


Your front pads are same as mine - thus PFC08 - and if I could get PFC01 on the rears then that would be my choice on those C5 rotors...they just need to be worked harder to notice.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

*Venue*



JohnLZ7W said:


> From cars and coffee last weekend, courtesy of QLP photography


Cars and coffee, is that in Charleston SC? I need to put my ttrs too:wave:


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> IMHO, you have the right setup on the rears - pads needs to be a little aggressive to notice increased braking or shorter braking distance.
> 
> My experience of those RS6 C5 rear rotors are that they are tough and need easily 6 full track days or over a couple of thousand street driving to eventually get the pads to mate well with the rotors for these to be working well enough and that was with CarboTech XP10 pads on the rears. I have now put 17.5k miles on these and the pads have probably worn by 2mm and the rotors 0.5mm MAX.
> 
> ...


William,

I'm glad you mentioned this, I've been debating between running XP10s or XR3s with the PFC08 up front. My first instinct was the XR3 pad material was the closest in composition to the PFC08 and would have a similar torque curve, but what are your impressions from using the XP10? Would you run CarboTech all round or keep your current setup if you did it again?


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

CarbonRS said:


> William,
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned this, I've been debating between running XP10s or XR3s with the PFC08 up front. My first instinct was the XR3 pad material was the closest in composition to the PFC08 and would have a similar torque curve, but what are your impressions from using the XP10? Would you run CarboTech all round or keep your current setup if you did it again?


PFC08 on fronts simply because I just do not get any of the issues others mention regarding pad deposit etc...they are just damn good for streets in the wet; for winter use; on track under any load...I got hint of these from colleagues with GT3/RS and these guys beat brakes up pretty much yet the PFC08 has not yet been reported as having failed anyone.

The only thing I wish I can have is PFC01 on the rears...I had these on the fronts and loved them HOWVEER, they were way too powerful...PFC08 are perfect for the fronts...the rears on these cars just need really aggressive pads and the XP10 are just 'OK'. I want more bite and just patiently waiting for PFC01 pad shape for our rears.

I will not run XP10 over PFC08 on the fronts...they will be too noisy for street use as I just like the flexibility of the PFC08 for streets and track with minimal noise for all year round use and they last for ages...I have 18.75k on my PFC08 and still have 6mm left both sides...these things are good to 1mm...I run the PFC01 to 2mm/3mm and they were just fine and worked just as they did when new.

The thing is the XP10 are just fine for the rears - they will get enough heat to help (_I use Ti shims to help maintain heat in these pads and have been running these for over 5k miles...the rear dust on the wheels have certainly increased so IMO the Ti shims are helping get the pads retain heat and thus work harder_). Braking distance has not changed/improved...car still stops well so cannot say the Ti shims have improved braking. One good thing about XP10 is that they do last and also the noise on the rears is very sane for daily / street use...still would look at PFC01 or even PFC05 if ever released for our rear callipers.

I think XP10 on rears is OK...if you can get other high temp handling over 1,200F and higher bite pads then it is worth a try...I have no experience of XR3 pads just what I have read so cannot comment.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> PFC08 on fronts simply because I just do not get any of the issues others mention regarding pad deposit etc...they are just damn good for streets in the wet; for winter use; on track under any load...I got hint of these from colleagues with GT3/RS and these guys beat brakes up pretty much yet the PFC08 has not yet been reported as having failed anyone.
> 
> The only thing I wish I can have is PFC01 on the rears...I had these on the fronts and loved them HOWVEER, they were way too powerful...PFC08 are perfect for the fronts...the rears on these cars just need really aggressive pads and the XP10 are just 'OK'. I want more bite and just patiently waiting for PFC01 pad shape for our rears.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback William, that is exactly why I like the PFC08 too. It is just livable on the street between events. Maybe I'll get both XP10 and XR3 for the rears and run them on a lapping day back to back.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

CarbonRS said:


> Thanks for the feedback William, that is exactly why I like the PFC08 too. It is just livable on the street between events. Maybe I'll get both XP10 and XR3 for the rears and run them on a lapping day back to back.


Carbotech advised that the XP10 are fussy on living with other pads...they will not bite enough until you scrub the rotor surface so just keep that in mind. The XR3 may be OK but you should check with CarboTech US or Cobalt US to be sure...nothing worse than pads that just don't bite or lose their bite momentarily.

I say that because I once wanted to try out the XP10 on the fronts but gave up that idea because Carbotech advised that their pads don't fare so well when used on rotors that have had other pads used so I just kept with the PFC08 on the fronts and am pretty happy with them...they are just so capable on track and great for streets. 

On a warm day - over 20 degrees Celsius...when coming to a stop travelling at less than 5mph they do clear their throats but the noise is more than acceptable...they go through a phase of some noise when new but after 2k miles they just settle to almost no noise as noted above...great pads for me and they really last...I think my current sets will easily go past 25k miles...


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

William,

Where did you get the Ti shims?


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

mageus said:


> William,
> 
> Where did you get the Ti shims?


From UK site - see http://www.tibrake.com/model-a-f/audi/tt.html. I also checked out http://hardbrakes.com/ but decided to get it from UK based site as they listed MK2 cars and all round. 

I have the fronts also but not fitted these as yet...they will go on at next pad repalcement...mainly to protect the calliper seals as mine get a beating from the PFC08 heat.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> From UK site - see http://www.tibrake.com/model-a-f/audi/tt.html. I also checked out http://hardbrakes.com/ but decided to get it from UK based site as they listed MK2 cars and all round.
> 
> I have the fronts also but not fitted these as yet...they will go on at next pad repalcement...mainly to protect the calliper seals as mine get a beating from the PFC08 heat.


I don't think you're running the stock 4-pot calipers anymore but this is an interesting potential upgrade. They've got high-temp dust boots and also they supply stainless steel pistons instead of the stock aluminum.

http://www.racingbrake.com/Audi-TT-RS-Complete-Front-Rebuild-Components-p/bc-41bsp-02.htm


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I don't think you're running the stock 4-pot calipers anymore but this is an interesting potential upgrade. They've got high-temp dust boots and also they supply stainless steel pistons instead of the stock aluminum.
> 
> http://www.racingbrake.com/Audi-TT-RS-Complete-Front-Rebuild-Components-p/bc-41bsp-02.htm


Thx John...are these same as Don has had made for his race car? 

Yeah, I will need to get ones for the callipers I run and I think these - 6-pots - will do the trick, will send them an email right now. 

Like what I have just read about them...will look closer especially if I do not have to use the Ti Shims on the fronts....which we really do not think is a good idea hence we sat on it.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Thx John...are these same as Don has had made for his race car?
> 
> Yeah, I will need to get ones for the callipers I run and I think these - 6-pots - will do the trick, will send them an email right now.
> 
> Like what I have just read about them...will look closer especially if I do not have to use the Ti Shims on the fronts....which we really do not think is a good idea hence we sat on it.


I don't know, I found these through other channels. I'll be curious to see if the Cayenne and RS6 calipers use the same piston sizes, will be convenient i they do! If not it seems like Racing Brake is generally willing to add new product SKUs for new hardware too.

I've still got the Ti shims up front on mine and they seem to be doing well with stock brake hardware with Motul fluid and Pagid RS4-2s. I'd still like to have more heat dissipation tho.... you can never really have too much


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

OK, they can supply various piston sizes so it is a simple case of telling them the sizes required and they will supply the kit...kinda bespoke so all good.


----------



## rockislandman (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey, it looks like you did not modify/re-install dust shields when installing the 034 rear upgrade kit. Any downsides to this have you noticed?


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I don't know, I found these through other channels. I'll be curious to see if the Cayenne and RS6 calipers use the same piston sizes, will be convenient i they do! If not it seems like Racing Brake is generally willing to add new product SKUs for new hardware too.
> 
> I've still got the Ti shims up front on mine and they seem to be doing well with stock brake hardware with Motul fluid and Pagid RS4-2s. I'd still like to have more heat dissipation tho.... you can never really have too much


Do you use the Pagid RS4-2s on the street? I just ordered some front rotors and am looking for a good set of pads to go with them. Had some pagid pads on my old MK4 GTI about 10 years ago and loved them. Don't recall which ones they were though. :banghead: Would like to go with the Pagid pads again but don't know what would be an aggressive street pad. The ones I had before had an aggressive initial bite to them which I really liked.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

DFW RS said:


> Do you use the Pagid RS4-2s on the street? I just ordered some front rotors and am looking for a good set of pads to go with them. Had some pagid pads on my old MK4 GTI about 10 years ago and loved them. Don't recall which ones they were though. :banghead: Would like to go with the Pagid pads again but don't know what would be an aggressive street pad. The ones I had before had an aggressive initial bite to them which I really liked.


Actually I went back to using stock pads on the street. as they're reasonably priced and work fine even for spirited drives. I swap in Pagid RS29s for track days and tend to run those for most of the summer as I'm too lazy to swap them back out after a track session  But yeah Pagid RS4-2 (blues) or Pagid blacks are fine on the street.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Actually I went back to using stock pads on the street. as they're reasonably priced and work fine even for spirited drives. I swap in Pagid RS29s for track days and tend to run those for most of the summer as I'm too lazy to swap them back out after a track session  But yeah Pagid RS4-2 (blues) or Pagid blacks are fine on the street.


Thanks for the info. Appreciate it. Im sure both should be better than OEM. Are they both fairly quiet? I dont mind dust so much.

Oh...and you probably arent lazy. You just have other priorities. At least thats what i keep telling myself. Lol


----------



## rockislandman (Jan 22, 2016)

Installed the 034 rear upgrade kit today. Installation comments are the same as JohnLZ7W, with one exception....I did not install the trailing arm clips, as trying to install these items put the e-brake under enough tension that it was clamping in on the brakes (i.e. E-brake under tension) so that the pads rubbed (could rotate rotor by hand with some effort). Now, i did install new Carbotech 1521 pads and had to wind back the caliper all the way. Once pads are broken/bedded in i might try to install the clips.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

rockislandman said:


> Installed the 034 rear upgrade kit today. Installation comments are the same as JohnLZ7W, with one exception....I did not install the training arm clips, as trying to install these items put the e-brake under enough tension that it was clamping in on the brakes (i.e. E-brake under tension) so that the pads rubbed (could rotate rotor by hand with some effort). Now, i did install new Carbotech 1521 pads and had to wind back the caliper all the way. Once pads are broken/bedded in i might try to install the clips.


I never did get the clips on either and have had some rubbing of the e-brake line on the gas tank, enough to wear a groove. I've wrapped the brake line there with some rubber hose and adjusted the e-brake cable out a bit to give it more slack so hopefully that will help.


----------



## rockislandman (Jan 22, 2016)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I never did get the clips on either and have had some rubbing of the e-brake line on the gas tank, enough to wear a groove. I've wrapped the brake line there with some rubber hose and adjusted the e-brake cable out a bit to give it more slack so hopefully that will help.


This groove is on the plastic liner of the gas tank (which side of vehicle)? Also, do you have alink to how to adjust e-brake tension?


----------

